# Cataract, Carlisle Oars Deal



## Ewetah (Jan 30, 2012)

Thought I would pass this along so others could take advantage of a good deal. Backcountry.com has Cataract and Carlisle oars at 30% off. I picked up some SGG's today at the warehouse for my new boat. Blades are also discounted.

I have no affiliation with Backcountry, just wanted to let others know about a good buy.


----------



## sssarahevt (Apr 17, 2012)

Just wanted to echo this, I've been nothing but impressed with Backcountry.com, and I checked out all their oars and blades in person a few weeks ago. Limited colors on oar shafts, but for the price who cares?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

sssarahevt said:


> Just wanted to echo this, I've been nothing but impressed with Backcountry.com, and I checked out all their oars and blades in person a few weeks ago. Limited colors on oar shafts, but for the price who cares?


Just picked up a pair of watershed colorados. I wish they had a wider selection i could have gone for a pair of Cat Sgx's


----------



## sssarahevt (Apr 17, 2012)

yea, they certainly don't specialize in boating gear, I thing they take advantage of having Advanced Composites right around the corner and can pull some deals. Who knows what the mark up on oars is ect...


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Factory blems? The blue cat shafts i got were slightly off color between them but otherwise good


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

They like to ship everything individually packaged. Like i've purchased three times each was a pair of items and got six tracking labels

Their two day ship promo is nice but its only two days max to the nw using economy ground


----------



## sssarahevt (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm lucky enough to be in state: I place an order, pay for the cheapest shipping available, and it typically arrives within 24 hours. I had a 14 hour order-to-delivery around christmas last year...


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

Just a heads up on Carlisle oars, this years batch has something wrong with the plastic cover and in heat they are expanding. I had 9 oars shipped to me in June and July, every one NRS says were fine when shipped, especially the last 6, every one the plastic had expanded to cover the button hole and became longer than the oars. Sent every one back. Yes this is easily fixable with a knife and cut the plastic off. But NRS even did a test that the plastic expanded in just regular sun. Yes the sun in Seattle, so just imagine what happens in the desert heat. They ended up shipping all their Carlisle oars back and won't have any in stock for 90 -120 days depending on Carlisle fixing the problem.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Check that - NRS has the Carlisle shafts on sale for 25% off with a disclaimer about the plastic expansion problem. 

Carlisle Oar Shafts - Closeout at NRSweb.com


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

Yup saw that too, but that's exactly what I'm talking about. Notice that if it's not a close out they don't have any. They sent most back, and yes, they now are selling some with the disclaimer. A week ago they weren't gonna sell any of them at all. I was just giving the heads up if people cared about the defect. I was just the person that they discovered the problem with. I'm sure it doesn't matter who you buy them from, the plastic is expanding. That's all.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Dahlia said:


> Yup saw that too, but that's exactly what I'm talking about. Notice that if it's not a close out they don't have any. They sent most back, and yes, they now are selling some with the disclaimer. A week ago they weren't gonna sell any of them at all. I was just giving the heads up if people cared about the defect. I was just the person that they discovered the problem with. I'm sure it doesn't matter who you buy them from, the plastic is expanding. That's all.


Backcountry has them 30% off with free shipping. That being said i only run cataracts because they are wayyy lighter and dont have the plastic crack issue over time. That being said the Sgg are 30% off too


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

This Cataract sale seems like a good deal until you add oar sleeves and couterweights as aftermarket add-ons... at which point it almost makes more sense to just by the rope-wrapped internally counter-balanced oars at full price.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

If you like counterbalances yes

But its $14 in rope and about an hour drinking a beer and watching a football game to wrap your own. Anyone who runs counterbalances on a cataract shaft less than 11' long should really be looking for a less taxing hobby

Like drinking beer and watching a football game


----------

